# Jonny Quest Dragonfly plane in 2014



## Xenodyssey

Just spotted in the Wonderfest photos in the modelling forum thread

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=394311

Photo 209

A photo of the boxtop of the JQ Dragonfly jet from the original cartoon show. 

No mention on the Moebius facebook page yet.

12" long, no scale given on the art. Sign says coming in 2014.

I hope this means there might be more JQ models from Moebius later on.


----------



## John P

Nm.....


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Yup...I saw the same picture of the boxart!

Pretty stoked over finally being able to get a kit like this. Hope they do Turu the Terrible!

MMM


----------



## Xenodyssey

Yes, Turu with his wheelchair bound master. The Robot Spy. The hover sled. The VTOL jet. The hydrofoil scene from the first episode in the Sargasso sea. So many possibilities...


----------



## SUNGOD

The front looks almost exactly like a Glencoe Mars liner. 

If a company like Moebius can do something as obscure as that it's surprising we don't get more subjects from more well known older shows and films.


----------



## GEH737

Absolutely cool  One of the greatest animated shows from that era - thanks Frank!!!


----------



## Buc

"...as obscure..."???!! 

Jonny Quest is LEGEND..... LEGEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<g>


----------



## Paulbo

Too true Buc - it's like saying "Buggs Bunny" is obscure.


----------



## John P

Who?


----------



## Joe Brown

Just because Bandit is waaay cooler than Scooby.... :tongue:


----------



## SteveR

I want the big eyeball spider thing.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

That would be The Robot Spy! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## WEAPON X

Xenodyssey said:


> Just spotted in the Wonderfest photos in the modelling forum thread
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=394311
> 
> Photo 209
> 
> A photo of the boxtop of the JQ Dragonfly jet from the original cartoon show.
> 
> No mention on the Moebius facebook page yet.
> 
> 12" long, no scale given on the art. Sign says coming in 2014.
> 
> I hope this means there might be more JQ models from Moebius later on.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'm already thinking about what I like to do to adapt it and it's still a year away. Might be nice to change it to the pilot version with landing skid and hover sled hatch, as seen in the end credits of the show.


----------



## John P

UPS markings, FedEx markings, various airline markings....


----------



## Krel

Xenodyssey said:


> Might be nice to change it to the pilot version with landing skid and hover sled hatch, as seen in the end credits of the show.


That is test footage from when the show was going to be a Jack Armstrong show, that is why there is a large JA on the tail. When the rights to the Jack Armstrong character fell through, they decided to create their own character.

David.


----------



## Wattanasiri

That should be a great model and a fun reminder of childhood.


----------



## StarshipClass

SUNGOD said:


> The front looks almost exactly like a Glencoe Mars liner.


My thoughts exactly. Looks a lot more exciting than that ship, however.


----------



## fortress

Xenodyssey said:


> Yes, Turu with his wheelchair bound master. The Robot Spy. The hover sled. The VTOL jet. The hydrofoil scene from the first episode in the Sargasso sea. So many possibilities...


Those are some really good Suggestions Xenodyssey I agree that a Spy
Robot diorama, Quest Hydofoil with Race and JQ, maybe the Quest
VTOL jet would be some really nice subject additions if they plan
to continue the Johnny Quest kit line further I am hoping they will.

I really like some of those 70's cartoon ship designs would really love
to see Moebius do the Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space rocketship
that one I think Moebius could do really well.

Fortress


----------



## WEAPON X

Maybe evern a Space Ghost's PHANTOM CRUISER...


----------



## John P

Oh my yes. Phantom Cruiser LONG before Josie and the Pussycats! :lol:


----------



## terryr

I was going to scratch build a Phantom Cruiser once, but translating those curves into 3D was daunting.

Never saw Jonny Quest, but The Venture Brothers is kind of a parody of them.


----------



## SUNGOD

PerfesserCoffee said:


> My thoughts exactly. Looks a lot more exciting than that ship, however.





I'm not keen on it to be honest and prefer the Mars liner..........BUT it's nice to see Moebius doing old ships.

Maybe one day we'll get some Flash Gordon rocketships.


----------



## John P

terryr said:


> I was going to scratch build a Phantom Cruiser once, but translating those curves into 3D was daunting.
> 
> Never saw Jonny Quest, but The Venture Brothers is kind of a parody of them.


Jonny's on DVD. Go for it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## WEAPON X

John P said:


> Jonny's on DVD. Go for it, you won't be sorry.


The Jonny Quest DVD Complete First Season Box Set, All 26 Episodes! Brings back alot a great childhood memories. My young nephews (13yrs and 16yrs of age) really got into the Quest adventures. ~BG :wave:


----------



## Yes it's me

Unfortunately they have been edited to fit our modern PC world.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Some of the dialogue has been cut or replaced. 

But as far as I can tell the smoking and violence is still all there.


----------



## John P

The DVDs were edited? Crap, I never noticed.


----------



## Mr Morton

:thumbsup:


John P said:


> UPS markings, FedEx markings, various airline markings....


:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR

Love the Aurora-look box art!


----------



## WEAPON X

*by Mr. Roger Evans and crew*

The Jonny Quest Opening stop motion project was created by roger evans and crew of Utopia, TX. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7

Thanks for the link, I've seen that video before but never get tired of it.

I've been watching some of the old JQ's again and they hold up very well.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Wow.

Never saw that before. Would have sworn it was animation until I looked at the web site.

The guys a genius!


----------



## John P

It WAS animation.


----------



## Richard Baker

It was a nice creation but while striving to keep tot he original he did change alot. The huge mechanical legs on the 'Robot Eye Spy' (one of the cool high tech features of the original was their impossible thinness) and the Dragonfly plane's wings (actually looked better I think) but when you try for a frame by frame rework you do not redesign classic elements.
One of the best frame-by-frame reworks I think was the live action Flintstones opening and closing- just perfect.

The Quest Dragonfly plane is something I grew up with and I would love to see in my hand- simple and elegant.


----------



## fluke

OK....Now that is cool! 

Can not wait for the kit.


----------

